# Withdrawal time



## SLFdairy (Mar 12, 2013)

So last Saturday while I was delivering a load of hay, our entire heard of milk does, kids and yearlings (totaling 14) wiggled the barn door open and helped themselves to everything inside. I'd estimate they ate at least 25 pounds of alfalfa pellets, sweet feed, and noble goat- including the Purina Noble Goat medicated grower. I have no way of knowing who ate how much of which feed so I'm milking and dumping it to be safe. Does anyone have a guess on how long it will take my milk does to get the medicated feed out of their systems? I know I'm erring on the side of caution, but I really don't need a cocci treatment.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless you are selling milk my concern would be bloat. But you say this happened Saturday? How are they doing?
Do you have bloat release, baking soda & or CD antitoxin on hand?


----------



## SLFdairy (Mar 12, 2013)

They're doing fine. I keep baking soda out free choice, I've been watching them close, and everybody seems to be fine. I don't sell the milk, but my family drinks it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap:That's so good to hear! We have drank milk from does getting a coccistat in the feed it is not as sweet but we're still here.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I actually drank the milk for a few months before I heard anything that you shouldn't drink the milk, and I'm fine. It was a post on here that alerted me to the fact. The lady at the feed store looked it up and apparently it just cuts the fat....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> The lady at the feed store looked it up and apparently it just cuts the fat....


hummmm..maybe I need to nibble on this lol..

SLFdairy..keep a close eye for runny poop, off feed, lethargic behavior...some times it can come several days after a binge...although by now 9 wednesday) I would think you would have some sign...bu better to be watchful and ready....

best wishes


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know right????;-)


----------

